# Missing avi icons?



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

My PC died last week and I'm using another one.

Is it just my PC, or are a lot of members avi icons missing?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Fine for me mate, I'm on I phone.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

A few are missing for me actually.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

A lot more are missing now including mine :angry:

Both on laptop and phone, whilst trying different browsers in both.

*EDIT*: Looks like they need to be reuploaded, as just done and mine now working okay.

(although I don't have a copy of my avi from 2013 so it's going to take a bit of work to get it the same)


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Quite a few missing for me on PC


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Sparkey said:


> My PC died last week and I'm using another one.
> 
> Is it just my PC, or are a lot of members avi icons missing?


 Got some missing now mate including my own


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

furkin profile background missing too now :angry:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Sparkey said:


> furkin profile background missing too now :angry:


 I keep getting kicked off the site aswel, and it goes onto some congratulations I've won something page.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> I keep getting kicked off the site aswel, and it goes onto some congratulations I've won something page.


 Forums are a PoS since they were sold, sometimes taking 30 seconds to load a page, they've obviously cheaped out on the worst cheapest host possible


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Most of them for me.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Sparkey said:


> furkin profile background missing too now :angry:


 I didn't notice that!

Also re uploaded and fixed.


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> I keep getting kicked off the site aswel, and it goes onto some congratulations I've won something page.


 I'm getting that aswell. Doing my fcukin box in.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

MM84 said:


> I'm getting that aswell. Doing my fcukin box in.


 Sounds like a hack / phishing attempt


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Loads of people's missing, just found mine on Google and reuploaded it.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I had to update my avi for the 280 th time :angry:


----------



## Lowkii (Nov 25, 2017)

About time the Admin is called out on this site @vs-Admin ... When is this site going to be fixed like you said? What happened to fixing site theme? And now people's Avatars are not loading. Ever since Vertical Scope aquired this site it's gone to poo!

What's going on here:


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Anyone with missing avs just need to re-up them, probably nothing the admins can do, it's happened before even with photos in journals, had to re-up them all


----------



## stargazer (Sep 14, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Anyone with missing avs just need to re-up them, probably nothing the admins can do, it's happened before even with photos in journals, had to re-up them all


 That's crap, this never ever happened when Lorian owned the site, and of course there is something admin can do, pay their freakin webmaster to fix it.

This site would soon turn to s**t if guys started moving to a new site that actually cared about bodybuilding, maybe @vs-Admin should consider that and get off their ar5es.

TBH i don't know why @Lorian sold it to them rather than offer it to the members first.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

stargazer said:


> That's crap, this never ever happened when Lorian owned the site, and of course there is something admin can do, pay their freakin webmaster to fix it.


 It's this site, just seems neglected :angry:

I'm an active member on another Vertical Scope forum and the mods and admin (an active member that took over basic forum admin from owner) are all over problems. The VS admin team have several people that sort stuff out from reports, PM's or threads in sections. On the negative, many annoying problems like 'search issues' still not fixed despite many reports and promises.

On here, I've PM'd a mod with a simple question and still not been read a month later despite them being active on the board (I ended up deleting it). Messaged admin several times and still got 'unread' from 4 months ago. Also would of expected a mod to appear on this thread telling us 'it's been reported guys'.

Guess nothing will change though... the usual crowd will stick around and life will continue on :lol:


----------



## stargazer (Sep 14, 2017)

T3RBO said:


> It's this site, just seems neglected :angry:
> 
> I'm an active member on other Vertical Scope forum and the mods and admin (an active member that took over basic forum admin from owner) are all over problems. The VS admin team have several people that sort stuff out from reports, PM's or threads in sections. On the negative, many annoying problems like 'search issues' still not fixed despite many reports and promises.
> 
> ...


 Sounds to me like the vs Admin team need someone to help them out.

If i ran my business like they run this forum i wouldn't have a business any more  .


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

the site is falling apart...

I really hate to say this guys.. but i am gonna look around for another forum.

maybe somthing like tnation.

Really sad, i loved to stay here and learn.
But the forum is going downhill and its getting bad now.

@vs-Admin dosent care it seems ?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

philippeb said:


> the site is falling apart...
> 
> I really hate to say this guys.. but i am gonna look around for another forum.
> 
> ...


 If you just re-upload your own picture you'll be back where you were last week.

There definitely is less proper content here at the moment though.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> If you just re-upload your own picture you'll be back where you were last week.
> 
> There definitely is less proper content here at the moment though.


 lots of the graphics are missing on my end.

I mean .. its not evrything.
but long load times, buggy sites, flaws and missing graphic.
Its not very inviting to be here (or whatever its called in eng).


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

This is steadily getting worse for me...


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Yeah same for me but I'm not really arsed about it


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Jack of blades said:


> Yeah same for me but I'm not really arsed about it


 Oh go on... just be arsed enough to reupload your own


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

This is the sad death rattle of what was a good site.


----------



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey guys,

Sorry for the lack of response on our end. When the site was brought onto our network, notifications weren't getting through to us so we weren't aware we were getting pinged. I've been assigned to this site so I'll be looking after it personally. I've created a new section on the site so if issues occur in the future, you'll have a place to create a thread about it so it'll ping me right away so I can look into it. - https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/forum/205-wedsite-help/

With regards to the avatars not showing on some users profiles. I've reported this to our techs to get it looked into and corrected. I'll report back once I have more info.

Niall


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Gone again.

EDIT: Back again.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

All pics are missing for me. Running latest chrome


----------

